# Cinderella License?



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Im challenging what someone told me, does the registry issue "cinderella licenses" to persons who have been found guilty of DUI's, but still need to get to/from work between 8AM-8PM? I say *no way*.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Yes, it does...pay up to your friend.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I could be wrong but, weren't cinderella licenses created because of OUI's?


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Learned somthing new today- Thanks crew


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I just looked at mine it has an "H" for Hardship
Can be issued for OUI and some other things that would get you a suspended or revoked license.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

SOT said:


> I just looked at mine it has an "H" for Hardship
> Can be issued for OUI and some other things that would get you a suspended or revoked license.


Yup.

On a side note, how many have arrested someone driving drunk on a Cinderella license that was issued because of a prior OUI? I've had two in the last year alone.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Yup.
> 
> On a side note, how many have arrested someone driving drunk on a Cinderella license that was issued because of a prior OUI? I've had two in the last year alone.


that's because some people drink for a living.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

94c said:


> that's because some people drink for a living.


The hours are very flexible, but the pay sucks from what I hear.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> The hours are very flexible, but the pay sucks from what I hear.


Depends on how much time you put in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

MPDReserve said:


> Depends on how much time you put in.


Drinking is your part-time job?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol ken


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

a date with restrictions? day time hrs? night guys are out I guess..


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Mozzarella said:


> a date with restrictions? day time hrs? night guys are out I guess..


Most I've seen are 6a-6p, 7a-7p, or 8a-8p.


----------

